

Ask HN: How effective are software trade shows for getting clients? - nuwin_tim


======
Bonneykins
Given we decided to fly halfway across the world for a big name startup
conference to launch, I think it will end up being one of the worst ROI things
we ever do. Chalk that up to beginners mistake.

That said, we are looking to attend and sponsor smaller more targeted events
closer to home in the future.

